# GTOAA Convention in Loveland, CO - Pics



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

Here are a few pics from the 2012 GTOAA Convention held this past week in Loveland, CO. The trailer queens were inside and the drivers were out on the lawn. 

Pictures by damorosi - Photobucket

I tried to take some pics of all of the years to make sure everyone got their fix.

This was a week long event and they only opened it to the public on the last two days. I was hoping for a better swap meet, but maybe it had just been picked over by weeks end.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey THANKS for sharing, almost made it myself.. Always wondered where that 64 wagon was. Pretty sure that is the one from the Legend story from back in the late 80's.....Les


----------



## Jackanapes (Jun 17, 2012)

You know someone had to do it... 

A 64 with a LT1/2 out of a modern GTO


Thanks for posting


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Great pictures, lot of Goats! Thanks for posting


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Why are some of the cars indoors?


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

There was a 60% chance of rain so it seems like they put the most valuable cars inside. There were also other vendors and bathrooms inside. I got the feeling that the indoor cars were for show only.

Cars like my '67 could be seen way out in the back corner of the parking lot.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> Why are some of the cars indoors?


The Concours cars were indoors, the popular vote was outside.

43 Concours cars on hand about a total of 65-70 Pop vote. 235 registered for the convention, 60 never showed, many were at Bandimere racing when the pop vote was going on. Pop vote was extended so those racing could be included. 60-70 vanished don't know where they were? Shots I took show a sparse show field.

Pop vote was on Friday, Saturday a Show n Shine was held for all cars. Many of those cars filtered into the show field giving the illusion of a much larger show field.

Randy Prybil sat at my table at the banquet we had a blast. 

Great Show many no shows and only 2 for the swap meet.

Co-Vention in 2013 in Dayton Ohio at the Nutter Center is expected to surpass the 1200 that were there in 2009. July 9-13 2013

Best of Show, talk was 20K in the top and 700K in the car itself. This is the most beautifully restored I have ever seen. I was magnetized to it.


----------

